# [resolved]dell inspiron 6400 and windows xp video driver dvd issues!



## clearb (May 20, 2007)

HI all

I own a dell insprion 6400 laptop which had windows vista installed,
which i then took off and installed windows xp.

Now my dvd drive with windows media player wont work and i get the error note:
Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD because it is not possible
to turn on analog copy protection on the output display. Try
installing an updated driver for your video card.

I have reinstalled video drivers from the dell website to no avail -
can you help me with this at all?

thanksq
Claire


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dell inspiron 6400 and windows xp video driver dvd issues!*

try this free one
http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...t&cd=1&usg=AFrqEzclqYab6kY5B0hvufeOzpJHR-vrHw


----------



## clearb (May 20, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6400 and windows xp video driver dvd issues!*

Thanks so much - that worked!


----------

